# Hunting Lease



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks a little worse for wear. Looks better now that you patched it up for him. 

What's that other box sort of on the back side of the pole from the disco in the first picture? Well control box? Fencer?


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a hot wire fence controller, 2 Edison fuse style disconnects (30A, feeding the house) a well controller like I've never seen before, and a mystery box that was feeding some wires directly buried underground.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What I find semi-surprising is that the Co-Op wouldn't energize it. :laughing: Electrical Cooperatives are famous for letting just about anything fly, in my experience.

A couple of the POCO's in my area want an electrical safety inspection anytime a service has been cut off for more than one year. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

Apparently, the fella from the Co-Op was really nice, and helpful to my buddy. He said that new regulations called for a good disconnect switch before they'd hit it again. It was disconnected 6-7 years ago. 


Since I was there, I went ahead and replaced their ground rod (2' of EMT, with a #12 and a hose clamp) with a full 5/8" rod (I'm thankful for the rain, it drove pretty easy ) and a #6. The disconnect was in a demo pile at the shop, one of the service guys had pulled it off of a chiller.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Gummi Bear said:


> The disconnect was in a demo pile at the shop, one of the service guys had pulled it off of a chiller.


I did notice that it was a 480 disconnect. Nothing better than free parts.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks much better! :thumbsup: 

I think they might have been afraid to energize the mess that was there... I would have been.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Nothing feels as good as cleaning up a mess and replacing it with something respectable and inspectable. :thumbsup:


----------

